# 350z wheels or g35 wheels on a 2003 altima



## altipath (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can put a set of 350z of g35 wheels on a 2003 altima? I really need help...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

send a private message to someone who has one of those cars here on the forum and ask them what offset they have. Then we can answer your question.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i believe its the wrong offset.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i just got some g35 rims 18x7.5 i was told they fit and they did but i had to shave some metal off the front spindles not much thats the only way i could get the center caps on the rear fit fine if you have sportline springs then you gona have to roll the lipp other wise the will rub on bumps


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

see if you can get a set of FOUR front wheels... the rear ones are staggered so they wll not only look gross but you might have a problem with them rubbing..and you may have to get your fenders rolled... so... if you are looking into gettin them .. try to see if you can get FOUR fronts... hope this helps


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i got them from ebay four rims 18x7.5 g35 replicas new i won the bid at $349. they are polished and clear coated with s&h came to $447 not bad they are prety nice for that price then i got four goodyear nct5's 235/45/18 with only 100 miles on the for 150. they look okay on the car i did have to roll the lipps on the rear and shave some meatal off the front spindles to make the center caps fit ill try to post pics soon i dont think i will keep theese rims long since there not the ones i realy want so if anybody wants them i might let them go for $600 there mounted balenced with nice stems


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

by the way this is a super old post did not realize till after i replide i was searching for info on g35 rims to see if i could find any ishues with fitment


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I wanted some of the 2006 350Z wheels on my altima, but I got the Z instead. No fitment issues here...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

why dont you slap on ? the new altima wheels on that z ?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The ones off the 2.5? I might buy a another Altima for the wife, I don't like the Saturn.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> The ones off the 2.5? I might buy a another Altima for the wife, I don't like the Saturn.



haha i knew that freaking saturn would not last long... you thinkin of waitin for the 07 ? or goin for wat they got out now ??? yo watson.. wat do you think about the 99 maximas ?? cause i think i might be picking one soon.. cause i need a daily driver..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Get the 6MT, I think they made it for 99, but I'm not sure. It's just so much more fun. As for the Saturn, I hate it, she loves it. I pay the bills, so I make the final decision. I like the new Altima, but I'm not sure about it yet. You know there's always a few bugs that need to be worked out the first year a revamped car comes out. Altima and teh recalls, Z and the tire feathering, what about all the probs people have with the 02 spec-V. Hel, that's why I waited til 06 to get my Z. All the bugs should be worked by now, I hope


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

here is my 06 altima with sportline springs and polished g35 replicas 18x7.5 235/45/18


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Those wheels actually look pretty good on the Altima... I like.


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

I NEED RIMS LIKE THAT! I have that exact car but 03! Love it and im looking for some rims and tires for it...does anyone have any they want to sell. Let me know please!! Thanks


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

Hey are those the rims your selling?
BTW: thanks so much for the fog light info.....ITS PERRRFECT!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i like the way that altima looks with the G wheels but .. damn dude.. you need some side skirts ASAP..... that car is screaming for them...


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

all in due time i ran out of money so i have to make more lol i want the side skirts and the front lippy tint subs cold air box and im done


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lip n- intake.. you can barely see the intake


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

verry nice


----------

